# Cash for cell phones, toner, print cartridges



## aflacglobal (Oct 10, 2007)

For anyone that might have access to cell phones i would check this out
Gold content of cell phone $0.35
Used value $5.00 Hummmmm It's not rocket science. :twisted: 

Cell phones :arrow: http://www.cellforcash.com/index.asp?aff=CE98DY&ref=40380

Toner :arrow: http://www.tonerbuyer.com/index.html

Print cartridges :arrow: http://www.thinkrecycle.com/


----------



## cmbrose (Oct 12, 2007)

I take my print cartridges to Staples and they give $3 in store credit.


----------

